# Click-Click-Setup Done :P



## marshal (Sep 21, 2010)

OK, so here is my situation. The company I work for does screenprint, banners, embroidery and recently rhinestones. 

My boss bought a Libero Endless a while ago which came with standard version of Rhinestone Worx. He just recently bought a Roland EGX-350 with plans of using it to make rhinestone plates. He also has bought R-Wear Studio which I have yet had time to even play with let alone learn.

The problem is he thinks the rhinestone setups are taking too long because of the evil u-tube videos he's been watching. According to him you just scan something in and "click-click-it's done". I've tried to explain that once I draw all those centerlines and align end-nodes, I too can "click-click-be done".

He's not going for it and still thinks there's a program out there that will do a rhinestone setup in minutes with no prep work. Now he is talking about buying Smart Cut Pro because he saw yet another video and thinks that will do it.

From what I can tell all of them are pretty much the same if the vector work is done correctly. I usually do most of my vectorizing in Corel for the print jobs and then for digitizing, export to Tagima Pulse or for vinyl work, export to GSP Omega.

I just recently found this forum and because of it read about Luis' macro and am leaning towards this more than another $1200 dollar software I won't have time to learn mainly becuase I'm just used to Corel. It seems to do what Rhinestone Worx does and, if I am correct has the added benefit of having the symols attached to the path so when you adjust a path the symols reposition whereas in Rhinestone Worx if you dont like the placement you have to undo or delete the stones, reposition then re-set object to path. I also really am craving a find/replace option in Rhinestone Worx (apparently only available in the Pro version). As for Smart Cut, the rep I talked to wasn't even sure if it will export the file format the Libero needs.

Money is not really an issue, just ease of use. I guess my main issue is with fills and here is my question to anyone out there. Is there ANY software out there that might give the option for 2 different stone sizes and does a "collision test" when filling. For example if I mainly want to use 10ss an area is there a program that will...

BEWARE: geek speek starting

if {gap between 2 10ss stones is less than 1mm}
-use 1 10ss one 6ss
--if {gap between 10ss and 6ss is less than 1mm
---use 2 6ss
----if {gap between 2 6ss}
-----use 1 10ss
endif

My other question is if I use the macro of Luis, is there a way to export the info from Corel to the format that the Libero uses? FYI: Libero uses .asc file format, its acually quite a simple CAD format that just gives a pot number and x-y-z coordinates. Haven't checked into this yet but I'm thinking it might be cheaper and easier to use the macro and maybe figure out how to export Corel symbol centers to a .asc file.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ddunn (Jun 30, 2010)

wow the geek speak gets a bit hard to understand


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've watched many videos for several different rhinestone software programs. I never gotten the impression that any of them were click and you're done. I think they all need some design tweaking.


----------



## marshal (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry,  

Geek speek=

If 2 size ten rhinestones are too close together, then use a 10 and a six, if a ten and a six are too close together use 2 sixes, if the 2 of them are still too close together than use one 10.

Did a little bit of "collision" programming in flash when doing some websites. Just wondering if that is a possible feature in any of the rhinestone programs.


----------



## marshal (Sep 21, 2010)

@ Judy, neither have I. Have been trying to explain to my boss the the "click-click-done" is only because of prep work. He still doesn't accept that. I hate you, u-tube


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I usually click me heels together three times,snap my fingers four times and my designs magically appear.cant get much faster then that!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> I usually click me heels together three times,snap my fingers four times and my designs magically appear.cant get much faster then that!


lol You do seem to pump them out with the greatest of ease!


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Marshal, 

I usel Corel and smart cut pro and it is not a click, click, done situation. The thing is only if you have artwork that is already done pretty much like you say or if it is something very simple, let's say a peace sign or something along those lines you can simply vectorize and then import to smart cut pro and add stones but honestly speaking it is rare that the clip art you are going to be working with will be that simple. 

April


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm now stuck with a mental image of Eric in Ruby Red Slippers (covered in rhinestones of course)...

Marshal, if you are presently creating designs in Corel which you are able to send to the Libero, after using Luis' macro you would do it the same way. I just checked and it doesn't appear that Coreldraw X4 has an export to asc option. 

Steve


----------



## marshal (Sep 21, 2010)

@ April, thank's for the info, have yet to see what video he was talking about. He was saying "You just scan it in, and click click the setup is done (apparently on a persons face), and then --> "Too many stones?" Click click and it removes half the unwanted stones and there you go, the perfect setup in rhinestones". I know we've made leaps and bounds in the AI industry but my 'puter is still saying "I'm sorry Brad' I'm afraid I can't do that". 

@ Steve To be clear, right now I do the vector work in Corel then export that to Rhinestone Worx where I do the stone settings which exports the .asc file. 

I'm still relatively new to this and have only had time to learn Rhinestone Worx let alone do research as to what else is out there. Was just wondering if there were another program that anyone thought "Why is he using that when he could be using this?".Rhinestone Worx does it's job in my opinion the only real issue, as I have said before is there is no find and replace in our standard edition and I also never get decent results with the fill tool and end up dragging and replacing stones with smaller ones. Am still dreaming about a rhinestone software developer that brings in a game programmer to do collision tests for the software .

I am also trying to see if I can do the whole setup in Corel mainly because I'm used to it and have it at home so I can get them extra billable hours while having some elixer of the gods . I'm actually researching tonight to see if any of the formats that corel exports natively (so far dxf seems the most promising) can be converted to the .asc format with a plugin/script/external program.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We get this all the time with our embroidery too. "the computer does all the work"

I also do some graphics and again people think you can just "scan it in". I haven't done it yet, but will one day when someone irritates me, and that is to just scan it in and process as is and see how they like it. Seems to me that you could do the same with your boss


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you post a good pic of the type of design you are trying to fill? A vector file would be even better.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like your boss needs some education, remind him what he sees is edited in almost all cases. Just like any movie. Good art work seems to be the key to getting the stone placement close, there is still prep work to be done with to make designs the best they can be there Are ways to do what you are doing a little quicker..there is still a learning curve but not to bad if you are able to jump in and get good support from the person you purchase(d) from. Some are better than others from what I have read here
You should call and speak to the support person(s).
for the software he has purchased. If you can find a match (personal) for filling in the learning curve Great! if not look here.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

I do not think Smart Cut does 
if {gap between 2 10ss stones is less than 1mm}
-use 1 10ss one 6ss
--if {gap between 10ss and 6ss is less than 1mm
---use 2 6ss
----if {gap between 2 6ss}
-----use 1 10ss
endif
And it may not play well with Libero. You already know the output depends on the elements of the design. 
RhinestoneMachine.Com | Equipment | Endless Libero™

Since you say Money is not really an issue, just ease of use. Your boss should send you for trainning or support some Paid  hours that you can call and be trainned to use the software, most companies do this to make sure they get the best employee they can using the software the way it is ment to be used.
The Rhinestone Decoration threads ARE worth reading I was able to choose a software amd met some very helpful folks!

Good luck with your boss and his education. Let us know how its going.

Evie





marshal said:


> OK, so here is my situation. The company I work for does screenprint, banners, embroidery and recently rhinestones.
> 
> My boss bought a Libero Endless a while ago which came with standard version of Rhinestone Worx. He just recently bought a Roland EGX-350 with plans of using it to make rhinestone plates. He also has bought R-Wear Studio which I have yet had time to even play with let alone learn.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Marshal,

We used Rhinestone Worx for about three months and got off of it. Actually got of the whole Libero stuff. I tried to figure out a way to import into Rhinestone Worx because I could do the designs faster and better in corel and other programs but could never find a way. It had alot of imports but would only bring in as vector not as a file ready to run. 

If your boss sat down for a couple of hours he would know that Rhinestone Wrox is not easy to learn and that the videos on youtube are not what you get to work on in the real world to me. Anyway We tried for a couple of months with no luck so would love to know if you get it to work. It sounds like you are way ahead of us as far as the knowledge of the program so keep us updated if the program will do this or not but the answer we got was no it could not do this but I always figured someone smarter than us could get it to work. Sorry not much help.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Marshall,

I work for Ioline and so I have spent a fair amount of time with various RS software programs. All I can say is that many programs can avoid collisions on a vector, but I haven't seen one yet that can detect collisions within a fill. Everyone here knows that rhinestone designs are very different from cut vector designs and it seems that, unless you are doing simple single line font lettering, some "tweaking" is inevitable. Even if your design is following vectors, it's still likely that you will want to move a stone here or there to make it right. 

You might suggest that your boss should add an upcharge for filled designs or maybe boost the artwork charge overall? It sounds like you're a smart guy, so you're worth it.

Krusty


----------

